# Snobear and Smooch, Merry Christmas



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Karen, I hope they are having a great celebration at the bridge.

I have been thinking a lot about my bridge doggies during this holiday season. Is it ok if I add them here too? 
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to Max and Ashley. I carry you with me always and love you so much!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all the pups and kitties at the bridge. I know they are all having a big celebration tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Me too, Merry Christmas to all of our loved ones.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen, wishing Snobear and Smooch and Di and Golda and all the goldens at the bridge Merry Christmas. It's such a bittersweet time for so many people. Merry Christmas to you and Ken, Tonka and Tucker as well. Hope he is feeling better!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

If there is a party, I know my girls will be there too. Here's an extra big hug for everyone missing someone this Christmas.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all our Bridge furkids. I hope those who are having their first Christmas apart find joy instead of tears on this blessed day.

Merry Christmas to my Sam too. I miss you as much today as the day you went away...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas to my Fur Kids at the Bridge, Snobear and Smooch.
Mom and Dad miss you and love you and we will all be reunited one day!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Karen - I know that you love and miss your Snobear and Smooch very much. I miss Echo and Maddie especially at this time of year too. All of our fur babies at the Bridge are celebrating the holidays together as they watch over us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Merry Christmas to all of our FURKIDS at the Rainbow Bridge!!
We are all with them in our heart and in our spirit!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Karen for posting these.

I have been thinking about my bridge babies lately too. It is just so amazing to think that my previous generation of dogs are no longer with us, but what it is also amazing that the dogs I have now, are loved just as much.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Wishing all our loved ones at the bridge a Happy Christmas and to my gang - Rusty,Moss, Blue, Kelly, Ginny, Holly, Ralph and Bruce - have a fun time with your friends, still miss and love you all so much and sending big hugs xxx


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all of our beloved pets. Ok tears are in my eyes. I just cannot help it. Hugs to you all and love to our pups that have left us. I love you Allie Bean...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas, Fozzie and Gallagher! I sure hope you found each other at the Bridge! We miss you both very much!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all our bridge fur babies. I have been thinking about Maggie, too. She passed in late July. She always loved snow. She is buried in our garden and the first snow fall I went out there and talked to her. I don't think about her all the time anymore but find right now I really miss her, she would have loved romping through the 14 plus inches we got yesterday!

I've attached our favorite picture of her in her last years. She loved nothing better than being with her daddy, no matter what he was doing!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Karen for posting these.

I have been thinking about my bridge babies lately too. It is just so amazing to think that my previous generation of dogs are no longer with us, but what it is also amazing that the dogs I have now, are loved just as much.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank your Karen for posting pics of your Smooch and Snobear....I'm missing my Rhett so bad this Christmas and reading everyone's postings is bringing tears to my eyes as I know how badly their loved ones are missed also.

Rhett, Snobear, Smooch...and to all the many many other Bridge kids, have a Merry Christmas. We miss you and love you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas to all of our Furbabies at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just found this beautiful pic and poem on Facebook...*

I just found this beautiful picture and poem on Facebook.

*THE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS
AT RAINBOW BRIDGE
*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8544931.109462.448052951879331&type=1&theater

T'was the night before Christmas, at Rainbow Bridge too.
We Bridge kids were thinking as always of you.
We'd seen how the holidays weren't bright this year,
Heard you whisper so often, "I wish you were here!"

We know how you wish you could just stay in bed
And sleep through the holiday lying ahead,
When all celebrate with their loved ones so near...
Unless they have loved ones on this side this year.

But we're no less alive here, on the other side.
If you could just see us, you would've laughed and not cried.
The dogs all in harness, pulling the sleigh.
The cats all in Santa hats pointing the way.

The pet birds all flying back over the rainbow,
Bound homeward in spite of Earth's darkness and snow.
All the pets that you've lost, pets for whom you've cried,
Flying home on this Christmas to be by your side.

If you feel warm fur brush you when no pet's around,
Hear a soft bark or purr, just a ghost of a sound,
We're trying to tell you we're visiting this way,
And our visits, even rainbows, can be on any day.

But for Christmas we have something special to do,
A sleigh full of happy dream visits for you.
On doggy, on kitty, on winged friend and ferret!
The love that you lavished, we mean now to share it!

We're fetching that love home, the way we once played,
With the closeness we shared and the memories we made.
Our Earth lives with you were too short for us, too,
And on this Christmas Eve we have so much to do.

So all through this night as you sleep in your beds,
Sweet visions of fur babies dance in your heads.
This one special night we can bring you Home for a while,
Your true home in Heaven, where again you will smile.

Over the rainbow you'll fly, for a short while this night,
Hours that you'll be happy, hours that will feel right,
Hours to cuddle and hug us, to run and to play,
Before the return to Earth in our magic way.

And when you awaken and face Christmas Day,
We pray you'll remember your trip on our sleigh,
But in case you forget, just remember our love.
Remember us watching you, your angels above.

Sending love wrapped in rainbows, shining and bright,
Love that will guide you through the darkest night,
Love found in each memory unwrapped through the year,
Replacing dark sorrows with Christmas cheer.

Leave the toys to St. Nick, we Bridge kids bring dreams,
Sweet visits to remind you all is not as it seems
When you look all around you with tired Earthly eyes.
If you saw as we do, there'd be joy and surprise.

There are fur angels waiting by those Christmas trees,
Always there for you and hearing your pleas.
We're never more than a thought away from your home,
You're never forgotten, you're never alone.

Nor are we alone here, with our Rainbow Bridge friends.
We know only joy here, the celebrating never ends,
And after our reunions with you Christmas Eve,
We Bridge kids will party like you'd never believe.

But we'll slip away often to be by your side.
Sitting there watching you, eyes open wide,
Praying you'll be able to catch a glimpse of us, too.
But whether or not you see us - Merry Christmas to you!

- Cindy Morgan (2007)

(poem is not mine, but the photo is a DC&H original)


----------

